
Tesla's new Solar Roof is actually cheaper than a normal roof - phr4ts
http://inhabitat.com/teslas-new-solar-roof-is-actually-cheaper-than-a-normal-roof/
======
tyingq
Surely there's a better article on this topic. The opening paragraph starts
out with two huge misses.

It quotes a price for "photovoltaic tiles" which is surely a price for a mix
of photovoltaic and regular tiles. A mix that will vary in ratio depending on
the house and location.

Then says _" That’s nearly 20 percent cheaper than a normal roof — even
without factoring in the energy savings."_ ... which is complete nonsense.
They are obviously much more expensive than any non solar roof if you consider
just the purchase price. Consumer Reports even concluded they were more
expensive than a normal roof plus traditional solar panels, which seems
expected as it's a nicer solution.

------
xupybd
Getting a pop up on the article. Some spammy thing that prevents me from
reading the article. It only allows me to open the advertisers page. I'd
expect that clicking on some click bait not a HN article

------
dando
"$21.85 per square foot. "

Ugh, define "normal roof"

~~~
jwalton
Apparently one gilt with gold or something. Shingles are about $2.50 to $7.50
a square foot, installed.

